# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Tavolina juaj e Vitit te Ri

## drague

çfare do gatuani sonte? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## donna76

Cotechino con le lenticchie , se sjellin pare thone. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Duke lenje menjane gjerat e renda dhe garnityrat, po perqendrohen te pjatat e lehta qe preferoj une: Gjeli i Detit i pjekur, persheshi tradicional... sallate ruse e sapo perfunduar ne sasi industriale... miks djathrash... keto ja vlejne te permenden. Ah mos harroj... salce tajlandeze Sweet Chilli Sauce se me pelqen jashte mase me gjelin apo pulen...

Si antipaste kadaif...bakllave...fruta...

Ne fund fare nje aperitiv  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

kjo eshte pjata ime per sonte

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> _Ne fund fare nje aperitiv_ : D


Ah Meshkujt :xx: 

Aperitivi pihet ne fillim toç, pra para se me hongër, për të hapur oreksin...po stu besu , pyt dragon  :ngerdheshje: 

@drague lecker, po m'ndryshon mendjen... po vimë nga ty  :ngerdheshje: 

Unë jam e ftume diku, kshu që vet s'mundohem këtë vit. Pres të surprizohem dmth lol

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ajo batuta eshte te filmi me Ceken o Angie ... nuk eshte e imja... une vetem e huazova  :ngerdheshje: 

Po antipastat kadaif e bakllava nuk te vrane syte qe vetem kete pe...lol

----------


## drague

> Ah Meshkujt
> 
> Aperitivi pihet ne fillim toç, pra para se me hongër, për të hapur oreksin...po stu besu , pyt dragon 
> 
> @drague lecker, po m'ndryshon mendjen... po vimë nga ty 
> 
> Unë jam e ftume diku, kshu që vet s'mundohem këtë vit. Pres të surprizohem dmth lol


ju jeni rrenacake.

plaku e ka deren e hapme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lov!

Pulë deti, me pershesh, sallatë ruse e bërë e gjitha vetë, fërgesë me mëlci, etj etj..
dhe mos të harroj byrekun me pulë, brënda një monedhë 50 lekshe, kujt do i bjerë këtë vitë (specialiteti i gjyshes)..
Verë e bardhë,
Bakllava, fruta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Ajo batuta eshte te filmi me Ceken o Angie ... nuk eshte e imja... une vetem e huazova : D
> 
> Po antipastat kadaif e bakllava nuk te vrane syte qe vetem kete pe...lol


Ç'a filmi, më përmend pak, se jam në euforinë e ndërrimit të viteve :me dylbi: 
E t'jem e sinqertë, ajo e antipastës s'mi vrau sytë :/ Po që ia ke fut kumblla për dardha, ia ke fut. Nejse, Vit i Ri mo, falet :P




> ju jeni rrenacake.
> 
> plaku e ka deren e hapme


Jo, sjena :/ Ishte mot i jashtëzakonshëm vjet, na kishte ftohtë byçi lol
Ç'a ti boj, se e kom nis për mëmëdhe, se do të ta kishim zu atë derë  :ngerdheshje:  Mgjth meqë dera qëka e hapme e duhet mbyllur, se keni ftohtë ne ju, po e diskujtojmë e të shofim a bohemi mbarë.

----------


## ARKIA

Njatjeta juve!
Tavolina ime eshte ndare ne dy seksione:
Burrat
Mish qengji te pjekur, Salce kosi me hudhra, sallate jeshile, turshi (domate speca patellxhan dhe laker) Raki dhe san pelegrino dhe te mos harroj nje kazan me fruta(kush e ka mendjen andej lol).
Grate dhe femijet
Gjel deti me te gjitha kinkalerirat e veta, sallate jeshile, byreku tradicional(Permeti "do provoj pak") *mesnik* me verdhushken e fshehur, cingla mingla ala amercane leng portokalle dhe kadaif.

Per miqte(e paftuar) ka vetem mish dhe Raki.
Gezuar e per shume vjet!

----------


## Prudence

Tradicionalen.Dollma me kaposh deti.Te tjerat sallatera.

----------


## drague

> Njatjeta juve!
> Tavolina ime eshte ndare ne dy seksione:
> Burrat
> Mish qengji te pjekur, Salce kosi me hudhra, sallate jeshile, turshi (domate speca patellxhan dhe laker) Raki dhe san pelegrino dhe te mos harroj nje kazan me fruta(kush e ka mendjen andej lol).
> Grate dhe femijet
> Gjel deti me te gjitha kinkalerirat e veta, sallate jeshile, byreku tradicional(Permeti "do provoj pak") *mesnik* me verdhushken e fshehur, cingla mingla ala amercane leng portokalle dhe kadaif.
> 
> Per miqte(e paftuar) ka vetem mish dhe Raki.
> Gezuar e per shume vjet!


gezuar miku im .100vite te lumtura

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Gjel deti me pilaf , me pershesh pertoja te beja kulac.
Peshk torsk quhet ktu i mbushur me salmon dhe karkaleca me krem guzhine.
Ullinj, djath parmigiano reggiano dhe djath te bardh feta pak pecorino , carciofi , sallat jeshile me ceaser dressing , sallat me vaj ulliri e uthull , buk giabatta me nje lloj såse remoulad .
Fruta dihet te shum llojshme .
Torte tiramisu .
Bakllava me bajame .
Vere rose franceze dhe te korsikes.
Birre dhe limonata te ndryshme ...

----------


## Mbinjeriu

-Gjitha te mirat paskan qene ne tavolinat tuaja,shpresoje gjithmone te jene kshtu!
-Për dallim nga ju tavolina ime eshte modeste,me nje pije alkoolike duke mbytur vetmine ne keto ore te vona!

----------


## derjansi

> -Gjitha te mirat paskan qene ne tavolinat tuaja,shpresoje gjithmone te jene kshtu!
> -Për dallim nga ju tavolina ime eshte modeste,me nje pije alkoolike duke mbytur vetmine ne keto ore te vona!


Gzuar mbinjeri qonkemi nisoj lol

----------


## Marya

> -Gjitha te mirat paskan qene ne tavolinat tuaja,shpresoje gjithmone te jene kshtu!
> -Për dallim nga ju tavolina ime eshte modeste,me nje pije alkoolike duke mbytur vetmine ne keto ore te vona!


gezuar mbinjeri  dhe dejansi dhe te gjithe te tjeret qe e kane pritur vetem kete vit te ri, vitin e ardhshem ju uroj ta keni te mbushur tavolinen plot me te mira e te rrethuar me njerez te dashur :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

uroj ne menyre te vecante edhe ata qe kane qene te rrethuar me njerez , por nuk kane patur se me cfare ta mbushin tavolinen e vitit te ri

----------


## lisa12

gjelin e detit,filet pule,qofte me salce e solli shoqa ime,sallatera te ndryshme,byrek me qumesht,patate ullinje ,torte,bakllava pije ca pime vere,burri im birre,femijet shampanje femijesh ,dhe ne fund shampanje per te gjithe

----------


## Lexuesi_

Nuk e mbusha hiq me vinte keq nga disa qe ne ditet normale skan asgje per te ngren e ne te festojm per deri sa nuk kemi mundesi te ju ndihmojm u solidarizuam vetem duke shikuar tv pa shtruar ndonje darke.

----------


## ARKIA

> gezuar miku im .100vite te lumtura


Te paca me jete mik drague, shendet, para dhe buzeqeshje te dhente Zoti!
Me respekt Beni.

----------


## shigjeta

Naten e vitit te ri gatoi lokali  :perqeshje:   Po per daten 1, nuk mund te mungonte...

----------

